

The Data Driven Cheating of Moneyball - sebg
http://priceonomics.com/the-data-driven-cheating-of-moneyball/

======
sebg
Key paragraphs =>

"As the entire league turned to sabermetrics, the market for baseball talent
reflected its insights, neutralizing Oakland’s advantage. The only way to gain
an edge was to find new insights.

Today, baseball general managers' search for a undervalued players has led
them to sign and play catchers who are better cheaters. Or, more charitably,
catchers with a talent for convincing umpires that a ball was actually a
strike."

